# Want trade my sq gear for you DD 9900’s d2 d.5’s



## Nathaniel117 (12 mo ago)

I have highend and arguably the “best” sq gear im willing to trade for some DD 9500 or 9900 subs. I dont know where to make such post. Thanx for any help.😣 got scammed recently and had a change of heart


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I think the first thing you need to do, is list the mentioned _'best sq gear'_ you have... and what you'd actually be willing to trade for the DD subs.

I realize you recently got scammed... but at best, your post sounds a bit shady. 
Put it this way; I've already had 2 members PM me asking to look into this post, and a 3rd has reported this post to the Admins.

Trying to help you out here... be more descriptive in what you have, and what you're willing to trade.


----------



## Nathaniel117 (12 mo ago)

Zapco Z 400.2 AP 9/10 condition
Purifi ptt6.5 4 ohm Aluminum cone version-new
2 modded 4 channel Vivaldi dream 4 amps 8/10 condition
Thiel 4 ohm sub- mint
Not pictured, but new- Bliesma t25 pods

the Zapco, Thiel and purifi were purchased here, and they can vouch for me.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

That's some nice gear...


----------



## Nathaniel117 (12 mo ago)

JimmyDee said:


> That's some nice gear...


🤗


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah nice gear, I’d sell it and buy the subs you want


----------



## Nathaniel117 (12 mo ago)

Bump.🥹


----------

